# Tempermental Pigeon



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I just got my first pigeon about three weeks ago and he hasn't really settled down much. (in fact, he was more calm on the first day then he is today). We adopted a male pigeon at about 4 weeks of age. He was fledging then and has since learned to fly. This has made it increasingly difficult to get him in his cage when me and my girlfriend have to work.

Does anyone have any tips on a routine or training techniques to help calm our bird... He knows us, and hes not scared... but he certainly does not want to go into his cage when we need him too. (he has free run of the house at every other minute)

Our main fear is that, in the struggle of trying to get him in his cage he will hurt himself.... we do NOT want that to happen.

Any advice on how "make in" with your bird, and getting him to trust us would be very much appreciated... we are very new

Does it just take time? (only had him 3 weeks)
Would getting a female settle him down?

We also dont want to get in the habit of feeding him outside his cage, cause, we want him to think his cage is a good place, but he rarely eats if its outside... i guess he'll eat in his cage if he gets hungry enough?

Thanks everyone, i would really love your help
Josh and Kel


----------



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am not by any means an expert, but I do have one little pigeon and we went through this with Stewie. I can tell you, for us, anyway, it was just time and her getting more used to us. Now I can just pick her up (holding her wings so she does not flap). Does he like to get his head scratched/rubbed? Stewie LOVES to and I usually will do that (to put her in a trance...lol) before I pick her up. She also will fly to the floor and walk around (I have four dogs and they don't even pay attention to her. She will even land right on their backs...lol)


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Pappy,

He SOMETIMES likes to have his head and neck scratched... its really depends on what type of mood hes in...

Thanks
josh


----------

